# Well, I did it...



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

After one year of HELL, in full time high school, we have decided not to send DD back. She's none to happy about it, but I won't do it again. What a waste of time, what useless knowledge, what worthless teachers (with the exception of a couple), what horrible children, and what a terrible effect it bestowed upon DD, and boy how we suffered for it. You would think a small town school accredited for math, reading, and writing in the top 10% of all schools in the state would be better than that. 

I don't know if our decision makes me feel relieved or makes me want to shove red hot pokers in my eyes.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations! We only made it half way through 6th grade here. As far as how your feeling, get used to it. lol We have our days where hot pokers in the eyes would be less painful, but it is totally worth it. Within 6 months of pulling my son out of public school he was a totally different child. He is more polite, less attitude and back talk, and he is more interested in learning. Not necessarily what I am teaching at the time, but he is more apt to seek out information on his own. And he reads books, a lot of books. I'm not sure if he had a read a whole book while he was in school. I don't think you will regret your decision, it sounds like you were in the same situation as I was. 

Good luck.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, I had homeschooled her from 3rd grade on, and as she got older, she begged to go to school, so we sent her part time for junior high and full time as a freshman, per her begging request. At least she has had the experience.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

So you know what you are getting into. I had no clue! I've thought about sending my 4 yr old when he gets to kindergarten age, but I will just have to take him out again when he hits middle school. My oldest was so far behind when he got to 6th grade. I didn't realize it because he was on the honor roll and/or principal's list every year. Hopefully my 8th grader will not want to go to the high school.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think sending her to school in the first place was the big mistake. At that time I knew nothing of schooling at home. She did 3 years and then I pulled her after 2nd. She wanted to go back ever since, and it was always a problem. Now she is through the worst of puberty and although unhappy about it, she is negotiable. With all the lies and manipulation in the public school today, I just cant do it anymore.


----------

